# WIN XP PRO Bluescreen



## AxVenox (26. September 2005)

Hi,

hab am WE mein neues Mainboard ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe + nen Infineon 512 MB DDR-Ram Riegel PC400 in meinen Rechner eingebaut.

Nachdem erst einmal gar nichts lief, heißt, dass erst einmal stundenlang kein Bild an meinen Monitor übertragen wurde, kommt jetzt ein Bluescreen mit folgendem Fehlercode:

0x0000007B (0xF894D528, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

Was bedeutet das?

Danke im voraus
Ax


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. September 2005)

Hast du formatiert, nachdem du das Mainboard eingebaut hast?
Ist nämlich nach einem Chipsatzwechsel zwingend erforderlich, da andere, essentielle Treiber benötigt werden.


----------



## AxVenox (26. September 2005)

Nein formatiert habe ich bisher nicht...
Wollte das erst jetzt demnächst machen, mit dem neuen Mainboard!

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen?


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. September 2005)

Willst du den PC mit dem neuen Mainboard nutzen, wirst musst du wohl oder übel formatieren müssen. (Meine Meinung)



> Problem:
> Windows 2000 und XP lassen sich in einigen Fällen nach dem Austausch der Hauptplatine nicht mehr starten. Ursache dafür sind Hardware-spezifische IDE Treiber für Intel-, Via- oder andere Chipsätze, wie die meisten Anwender zur Optimierung installiert haben. Wenn die neue Hauptplatine nicht mit dem gleichen Chipsatz bestückt ist, können Windows 2000 und XP nicht auf die Festplatte zugreifen, da sie über die alten PnP-ID´s nicht ansprechbar sind.
> 
> Lösung:
> ...


Kannst das ja mal probieren, muss aber nicht klappen.


----------



## AxVenox (26. September 2005)

Okay also erst Kommando zurück
Daten sichern und dann formatieren?


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. September 2005)

Probier erst den Tipp, den ich oben gequoted habe. Hab ihn gerade im WWW gefunden, muss aber, wie gesagt, nicht klappen. Aber einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## AxVenox (26. September 2005)

Okay glaub aber das andere ist einfacher für mich....

Vielen Dank trotzdem


----------



## AxVenox (27. September 2005)

Hab Windwos jetzt einfach mal "drüber" installiert und es läuft zumindest mal soweit, dass ich ins Windows "rein komme".

Das Mainboard erkennt aber, trotz Treiber-Installation, meine USB 2.0 Anschlüsse, als 1.1!
Wie kann ich das hin bekommen?

Des Weiteren würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich die Front-USB Buchsen bei dem Mainboard anschließen kann.

Danke im voraus
Ax


----------



## Dr Dau (27. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich würde auf jedenfall neu installieren, denn dass was Du jetzt gemacht hast ist alles andere als ein sauberes System.

Hast Du auch das SP1 oder SP2 neu installiert?
Für USB 2.0 brauchst Du nämlich min. das SP1.

Was den USB Anschluss betrifft, schau mal auf Seite 44 im Handbuch nach.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## AxVenox (27. September 2005)

Da haben wirs doch schon
SP1 bzw. SP2 habe ich nicht installiert!
Hatte sowieso vor wenn alles optimal läuft nochmal neu zu formatieren.
Hab das jetzt nur gemacht um "rein" zu kommen, damit ich noch meine Daten sichern kann!

Übrigens hilft mit Seite 44 nicht weiter da ich diese "Steckkarte drin habe und auch so angeschlossen habe

Es geht aber bei meiner Frage im das Front-USB-Panel, welches mit so kleinen Käbelchen wie der Power Switch oder so angeschlossen werden soll...

Oder befinde ich mich auf dem Holzweg und es geht entweder nur die Karte oder nur das Front-USB-Panel?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. September 2005)

Seite 44 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reichen die USB 2.0-Anschlüsse an der Rückseite nicht aus, sind zwei USB-Sockel für zusätzliche USB-Anschlüsse verfügbar.





			
				Seite 10 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Rückwand A/E-Anschlüsse 4 x USB 2.0





			
				Seite 11 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Interne A/E-Anschlüsse USB 2.0-Anschluss für 2 zusätzliche USB 2.0-Anschlüsse


Die auf Seite 44 abgebildete "Karte" ist nichts anderes wie dein Front USB, nur halt nicht im PC gehäuse sondern in einem Slotblech..... da nicht jedes Gehäuse Frontanschlüsse besitzt.
Wenn dein Frontanschluss nur Stecker für jeden einzelnen Pin besitzt, musst Du halt gucken was auf den Steckern steht.
Die Pinbelegung (9 Pins) vom Board ist auf Seite 44 benannt.

Da an diesem Anschluss nur 2 USB Ports angeschlossen werden können, aber sowohl das Slotblech als auch dein Front USB jeweils 2 USB Ports haben, kannst Du dich nur für eins von beiden entscheiden.
Früher als es noch kein Front USB gab musste man diese Slotbleche i.d.R zusätzlich erwerben..... heute wo fast jedes Gehäuse Front USB besitzt, landen sie in der Schublade auf dem grossen Haufen.


----------



## ph0en1xs (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß...das grenzt schon fast an Totengräberei!!
Aber dieser Thread hat mich davor bewart XP neu zu installieren...

Habe auf der Microsoft Support Seite dieses hier gefunden
Wie installiere ich die fehlenden IDE Treiber

Die dort angegebenen Dateien extrahiert ins System32/Drivers Verzeichniss verschoben und die mergeide.reg erzeugt und ausgeführt...
War schon kurz davor mein System neu aufzusetzen nach Umstieg auf neue CPU/Mainboard und PCI X Press... aber nach dem kurzen Eingriff läuft es jetzt auch so...Gott sei dank

Grüsse p


----------



## fluessig (30. Oktober 2007)

Ja, da hast du dich tief ins tutorials Archiv gestürzt. Prinzipiell: Windows muss nicht neu installiert werden, wenn man Mainboard (und CPU) erneuert. 

In meinem Fall etwa (ASUS A7N8X - Deluxe mit nforce2 Chipsatz zu ASRock Dual2Core-SATA2 mit VIA Chipsatz) habe ich nicht einmal die Windows CD benötigt, lediglich die Treiber CD des neuen Mainboards war notwendig und ich habe ein wunderbar stabiles System.

In anderen Fällen kann man sich auch behelfen, indem man Windows XP mit der Installations CD repariert und danke für deinen Tipp ph0en1xs.


----------



## ph0en1xs (30. Oktober 2007)

Das schöne ist..ich habe leider keine Motherboard CD...
Hab das board gebraucht bekommen..
Jetzt installiert er leider die Ethernet Controller von ALI nicht und ich finde auch nirgendwo welche..egal welchen ALI LAN Treiber ich installiere er findet das Teil irgendwie nicht...
Die ganze Geschichte über XP CD zu reparieren möchte ich aber auch nicht gehen...

Der ALI PCI ETHERNET-CONTROLLER für das 775TwinBOard von Asrock fehlt mir...wenn den irgendjemand finden sollte...bitte Bescheid sagen..

Danke...p

EDIT:habs gelöst...über irgendwelche Internetpfade hatte ich dann doch irgendwann den richtigen Treiber..


----------

